# Tree trimming



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

This may be too big for most of you but I wanted to share it with you anyway.
Down the road from my house is a trimming operation. They trim trees and save the wood, sort it and split it into fire wood. This is then loaded on a semi and sent to places like Colorado or Kansas City and sold for high dollars.
The hickory they save, chip, and bag for resale for grills as well as any fruit wood they get.
For them it is a win-win situation. They get well paid for every thing they do.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The tree trimmers here chip the small branches and leaves and then pile them up at their yard and sell them as mulch. Nothing gets wasted.


----------

